# Long cranking time



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

When I crank to start my car in the morning it has to make a few revolutions before it starts. It's taking longer than it use to. I just changed the plugs a few thousand miles ago. I used whatever autolite plugs showed up on the computer at the store. Maybe I should try different ones? what gap? I have a new fuel filter ready to go in. When I did my timning belt a couple thousand miles ago I noticed some oil in the intercooler piping. I did the blow test on the pcv and it was fine.
Any idea?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

battery is on its way out id bet. get a group 48 size battery. cheaper and better charge.

also, i wouldnt run autolites.

get NGKs, DENSOs, or Bosch and gap to .028


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Krieger said:


> battery is on its way out id bet. get a group 48 size battery. cheaper and better charge.


 He didn't say it was cranking slow, he said it takes more cranks to start...........

Which is generally a fuel delivery issue. Try holding the key to on for a couple seconds to prime the fuel pump earlier. If it turns over any faster your fuel filter is probably getting dirty or your pump is getting a little weak

It's been said that opening the drivers door primes the fuel pump, but I know for a fact it does not work this way in my car


----------



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

Cranking speed sounds normal. Just takes more revolutions. I'll try to see if I can cycle the key to prime the fuel. This weekend ill put in the fuel filter and different plugs.


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

yet again my suspetions is the cam follower, as all thoes issues are fuel supply related, i.e. Long cranking periods, Misfire at start for few secs, Grinding noise upon first start. am sick and tired of Cam Followers. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ok, fine, pull apart the fuel system and go exploring, but mine did the EXACT same thing... new battery and presto, instant turn over.

when my battery dies, it doesnt slow down the crank at all... it just stops. normal crank speed, takes longer to start each time you try for it, then bam, all you hear is "click" and nothing.

now that its getting colder, you are going to see alot more threads like this one popping up. umpkin:


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

intense98rt said:


> Cranking speed sounds normal. Just takes more revolutions. I'll try to see if I can cycle the key to prime the fuel. This weekend ill put in the fuel filter and different plugs.


Yea I do that with the key too. Prime the lines & then crank it over. It seems to work for the most part.

*****The other day I had my traction control switched _off_ & I was giving it about 3/4 throttle in 2nd & 3rd. The car stumbled a bit, no cel's or anything like that. it was like the traction control was on. At WOT in 5th & 6th @ 22psi, there's no problems at all... I'm thinkin it's time to change my fuel filter. I've got 40K miles on the factory filter. lol*****


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

the key thing works for me.. i give it a couple seconds to prime and then crank it over cause i hate the sound of it cranking for a couple seconds.


----------



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

Cam follower was replaced not even 20,000 miles ago at around 80k. The one that was in there looked good.
Maybe I'll look into getting a new battery. Mine is most likely original from '06.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Krieger said:


> ok, fine, pull apart the fuel system and go exploring, but mine did the EXACT same thing... new battery and presto, instant turn over.


I'm sure he'd much rather buy a new battery (for no good reason) than hold the key back for 2 seconds.





Krieger said:


> now that its getting colder, you are going to see alot more threads like this one popping up. umpkin:


Yeah, cuz it takes more fuel to start a cold engine.

http://www.cdxetextbook.com/fuelSys/efi/op/coldstart.html


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

intense98rt said:


> Maybe I'll look into getting a new battery. Mine is most likely original from '06.


:beer:

just saying. I never had an issue with long crank times unless my battery was low (i go through a battery in a year or less down here in FL.), even with having run my clogged ass fuel filter for 74,000 miles, and my tired ass fuel pumps the same amount of time on a beat up cam follow.

my battery was pretty dang cheap, like $80 at autozone and its a good bit bigger and stronger than the OEM one and solved all of my cold crank issues that I had last winter when we hit the 30s for a few weeks.


----------



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

I cycled the key a couple times before cranking. It didn't take as long to crank. Still doesn't fire up on the first revolution like my 22 year old conquest.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

intense98rt said:


> I cycled the key a couple times before cranking. It didn't take as long to crank. Still doesn't fire up on the first revolution like my 22 year old conquest.


It's a DI motor. That's why


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

same thing happened to me but i craked my fuel pressure regulator sensor that is located on the fuel rail fuel pump i am still haveing problems since vw wants like 3 somthing for a new one and wont just sell the sensor


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

jkroll said:


> same thing happened to me but i craked my fuel pressure regulator sensor that is located on the fuel rail fuel pump i am still haveing problems since vw wants like 3 somthing for a new one and wont just sell the sensor


The grey sensor on the hpfp/rail?


----------



## nosborn94 (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you resolve this issue?


----------

